# HP Laserjet 5200 dtn Printer



## helal011 (Jan 6, 2009)

HP Laserjet 5200 dtn Printer. Its a error message " Remove all paper. Standard top bin full" What Can I do ?


----------



## helal011 (Jan 6, 2009)

HP Laserjet 5200 dtn Printer. Its a error message " Remove all paper. Standard top bin full" What Can I do ?


----------



## viennhon (Jul 20, 2009)

HP Laserjet 5200 dtn Printer. Its a error message " Remove all paper. Standard top bin full" What Can I do ?


----------



## 1000bingz (Jul 23, 2009)

clean the rollers and clean the toners and also try to change the toners as well.


----------



## 1000bingz (Jul 23, 2009)

:wave:hope this will work for you


----------



## SchoolTechGuy (Sep 23, 2010)

The first time I got this one, I was puzzled. Don't ask me why, but I took an air-can and blasted the right corner of the feed into the top tray. That has fixed it once a year since we got it. I haven't taken it apart yet to see what's in there, but my guess is that it's one of those LED/sensor slots that are used to detect some plastic flag. The blast of air must have blown some paper dust out.
Also, we're a school, and as such have a huge amount of dust from coats and clothing in the air all the time.
Good luck.


----------



## shirazi (Feb 3, 2012)

helal011 said:


> HP Laserjet 5200 dtn Printer. Its a error message " Remove all paper. Standard top bin full" What Can I do ?


hi 
i am pooya yor anser is a sensor of paper is problem check it .

by shirazi ma mail is: [email protected]


----------



## shirazi (Feb 3, 2012)




----------

